# GDPR Compliance with Forum Update



## horseUSA (Jun 25, 2018)

The GDPR (General Data Protection Regulation - Wikipedia) applies to websites with EU users. It is a complex and large regulation concerned with data protection in the digital age. The website recently updated the forum software, which works to comply with the provisions of the GDPR. 
As part of this is a requirement to have users verify via opt-in their knowledge of what data the site collects and the terms with which the site operates. Part of this requires you to acknowledge the privacy policy and terms of use for the site. I know this can seem a pain and be pedantic. However, to keep this site running and avoid any potential issues it is necessary. Thank you for your understanding.

regards
david

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 26, 2018)

So that's why I found that agreement thing as soon as I came to the site this morning.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes that's the reason.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2018)

Good to know!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 27, 2018)

Good stuff David. Better safe than sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for taking care f this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## glennasher (Aug 12, 2018)

okey dokey


----------



## Elmas (Aug 25, 2018)

Another of the thousands worthless regulations put on by EU...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 25, 2018)

Elmas said:


> Another of the thousands worthless regulations put on by EU...



'Fraid I have to disagree on this one. The misuse of data available online is a growing problem. It scares me how uninformed the general population is about the potential threats of over-sharing online, whether that's childish Facebook posts that come back to bite you at a future job interview or losing control of one's bank account because it's connected to another site (eg Venmo) that's been hacked. 

And that's before we get into the realm of companies selling our personal information for profit (eg Ancestry.com having the ability to sell our DNA info to ANYONE including health insurance companies). Having the ability to opt out of such schemes is a vital provision but it's not in the best financial interests of companies to provide such opt-out clauses. Hence we need governments to step up and legislate the requirement for them.


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 25, 2018)

buffnut453


Yeah but it eliminates fair use laws that make it difficult to simply post news articles, censorship tools for memes (which is free speech): Memes are highly useful methods of getting a message out.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 25, 2018)

No politics guys. This is the reality, deal with it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

